# Official: I'm ISFx



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I finally had my meeting with my career advider and after an hour and a half of questions and conversation and hypothetical situations, she concluded that I'm an ISFx with T and F equally developed but I naturally incline to F and my J and P were too close to really tell... She says that's a first for her and that most people have a clearly defined preference. Anyway, I put this here because it's both, education AND career related.

I'm probably going to end up in either programming or IT security dude


----------

